# Free E-cigarette Kits To Smokers



## Alex (28/6/14)

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/138...in-exchange-for-their-last-pack-of-cigarettes


Toronto store to give free e-cigarette kits to smokers in exchange for their last pack of cigarettes

TORONTO, June 27, 2014 /CNW/ -
Toronto based 180 Smoke announced today the official opening of a new flagship store at 657 Yonge Street (at Bloor) on July 5th. The e cigarette company is marking the event by giving away rechargeable electronic cigarette kits to anyone visiting the store and willing to turn in their last pack of cigarettes there.

"We're expecting $15,000 worth of rechargeable electronic cigarette kits to be given away to smokers, a great incentive for anyone committed to tobacco harm reduction" said Dr. Gopal Bhatnagar, co-founder of 180 Smoke. Bhatnagar, a practicing heart surgeon, added "the giveaway is our way of assuring smokers that they have nothing to lose except their last pack of cigarettes." The company is also donating $1 to the Heart & Stroke Foundation for every pack it collects.

They are unsure of what to do with the collected cigarettes. Deciding between sending them to a toxic waste site, back to the manufacturer, or turn them into an art project.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/6/14)

Wow. Very interesting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (29/6/14)

Send them back to the manufacturer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (29/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Send them back to the manufacturer!


 
They will just sell them again. They would make good compost for somebody's vegetable garden.


----------

